# Help Specktra make the Looks section complete



## Janice (Aug 24, 2005)

Greetings! With us concentrating on the growth of other areas of the site the Looks section has become a little neglected. We need your help in bringing it back up to date!

If you have a missing color story and would like to contribute, please email it to admin at specktra dot net . We look forward to getting the Looks section up to date for our visitors.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Thanks for your interest!


----------



## Patricia (Aug 24, 2005)

thank you soooo much for putting this up!!! well, you could start by adding the naturally eccentric ones tee hee


----------



## mima (Aug 24, 2005)

That is so freaky -- I never even noticed this section! In all the time I've been lurking and posting here!


----------



## user2 (Aug 24, 2005)

Hey Janice!

I've sent you a huge folder with looks a couple of weeks ago!

Did you get it?


----------



## Janice (Aug 24, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Patricia* 
_well, you could start by adding the naturally eccentric ones tee hee_

 
Done


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Aug 25, 2005)

Oops,.. sent some to your e-mail addy Janice,.. sorry about that. Let me know if I should resend to the above addy,.......


----------



## Janice (Aug 25, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glittergoddess27* 
_Oops,.. sent some to your e-mail addy Janice,.. sorry about that. Let me know if I should resend to the above addy,......._

 
I didn't get a mail from you? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Try sending to the admin email we'll see if that goes through.


----------



## Lo-Fi_Thriller (Aug 28, 2005)

http://health.groups.yahoo.com/group..._001055086305/

on the Yahoo MAC cosmetics group they have all the face charts up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 well almost all of them


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Aug 29, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 
_I didn't get a mail from you? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Try sending to the admin email we'll see if that goes through._

 

Resent two e-mail,. one with two of the Diana Ross looks and two Spring Backstage and the other has some Printshop compliations of some scans of a specialty booklet I got from Nordstroms for the Madam B promotion. Feel free to use them if you like. Not sure if they are readable enough??

Thanks Janice!


----------



## user3 (Sep 15, 2005)

Jancie did you the ones I sent you?


----------



## orodwen (Sep 23, 2005)

ooh, i hope someone finds peacenik's looks! anyone?


----------



## kiwicleopatra (Sep 25, 2005)

I just sent you the new collection of Halloween looks that aren't up yet.
Took a while sending wise so let me know if you didn't get it.


----------



## Janice (Sep 25, 2005)

/checks email 

Did you send them to admin at specktra dot net?


----------



## Patricia (Oct 31, 2005)

please somebody add the ornamentalism and halloween looks before they are gone for good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 please?


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Nov 1, 2005)

Already sent the Ornamentalism,.. have those PDF,.. no worries


----------



## shriekingviolet (Nov 4, 2005)

sent you an email with a bunch of looks.  let me know if you don't receive it!


----------



## superzosh (Nov 18, 2005)

You can check out my gallery of face charts. Janice, I thought I sent you the documents months ago? Maybe it was someone else from MUA. Let me know if you want emailed breakdowns.

xo


----------

